# Antlers?



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I have never given my vizslas antlers but I would like to try. They go through bully sticks so quickly I want to try a longer lasting chew. 

What kind should I get? Deer? Elk? Does it matter?

What size should I get?

Thanks in advance to those of you who have some advice.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think it really matters. Get a smaller one to try out and see if Flynn and Luna like it. Sophie wasn't fond of it at all!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley prefers the kind that are split down the middle so she can get the marrow more easily. We get ones that are too big for her to swallow (just in case). I think they're about 6 or 7 inches long.


----------



## kclose (Apr 30, 2012)

We gave Woodford a deer antler at around 9 weeks and it was too big for him to swallow. Now since he is almost 17 weeks, this one is too small so we are buying him a larger one. He LOVES his antler and I highly recommend them!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

I just ordered 2 split Elk antlers and 2 non-split Deer antlers (large sized for dogs 40-70 lbs) 
For 4 antlers + shipping, I spent $55. They better like them! 

I know it's probably cheaper to order them in bulk (we do that for bully sticks) but I didn't want to order too many in case they don't like them.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Back in the spring, I bought Willie a split antler (not sure now if it was from a deer or an elk) for $20. He isn't crazy about it. He chewed on it a little bit, but now he mostly ignores it. He prefers to chew on his Zogoflex toys. Well, actually, he prefers to go hunting!! ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles LOVES his antlers! He doesn't discriminate deer vs elk! 

If you have a Kahoot's by you and your dogs like the antler, they have 2 large antlers for 17 dollars here. Miles will chew his for 1-2 hrs per day, so we need a new one every couple of weeks! But this is way better than a bully stick, he can demolish a bully ring in an hour or 2.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It's only been a few weeks since I've got Elza's first antler. It was about 18-20cm long and about 2cm thick. She absolutely loves it. We still have that first one (she has other things to chew) and she doesn't just chew it but throws it around  and steps on it than slides around the room while doing the rooroos! 
It's hilarious! 

Anyway, I will get her another one when she has chewed this one up! It's not cheap, it was about £6-7 while just normal bones would be max £2. But I think its safer and she enjoys having it.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy loves them too. We started trying to train him to find them last spring to no avail, but we will work on it more this season. Do a search for antlers on here and there was a big thread going about them.

I wouldn't worry too much about them swallowing it. His latest is down to a tiny nub an he still gnaws on it and throws it around like a wild man. Also, we tried some fresh ones from a deer that my father in law shot and he really loved those!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa also likes antlers! We still use Bully sticks for dinner time, but we have her antlers around the house for other times. It got us through her spay surgery/recovery time. It did take her awhile to warm up to them...she didn't quite get what to do with them at first, but now she chews one every night (and they last forever!).

Hope it goes well with Flynn and Luna


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln likes them as well. We have both deer and elk sheds for him. He enjoys both and they keep him busy, its a win win. ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess we are lucky in as far as the amount of wild Deer around here makes it easy to collect fresh sheds regularly all for the price of a walk.....  Mine still love Deer antler and, disgustingly enough, Deer hooves......and boy do they stink....I thought my feet were bad.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Elk antlers last longer and split antlers are way too easy to gnaw away quickly. I usually get them 6-8 inches long. Don't buy bilk though for fear of them going bad (ie "returning to earth"). And we also let Dozer chew the whole thing until its gone, even when it's s nub. Just keep an eye out when it gets to that point.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I was just wandering how early you can give your pup antlers? Bella is 13 weeks, thank you in advance.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally I would wait until six months or when they have their adult teeth. But I know others give them earlier.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I haven't given Elza a real bone until she had her new teeth. 
I found the flexibone working well for her. It was soft enough to not harm her little teeth or while she was changing them. Also the nylabones are great. It's harder but not as much as a real bone I think.


----------

